
Ask HN: How do I take a leap to Expert by writing a software myself ? - x-curiouscase-x
I have been reading alot of &quot;How to&quot; articles regarding projects saying &quot;stuff in 500 lines.&quot;. How should I go about writing a system from ground up , with minimalistic use of already written things. Please point me to sources I should follow in a step by step fashion to write all parts of a software from scratch.
======
perfunctory
[http://www.norvig.com/21-days.html](http://www.norvig.com/21-days.html)

